# sealing natural stone backsplash



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't know if this is the place, but I want to ask about sealing (resealing) a sandstone tile backsplash. It was installed recently, but I have reservations on the quality of the sealer that was used. I noticed different qualities at a tile store, and want to know if I can apply a top quality sealer over the one that was used. I'm afraid the current one will not be as effective protecting both the stone and grout from being stained (spaghetti sauce, etc). Thanks.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Should be OK. Any sealer that works with stone will also work with grout, that's a non-issues. The bigger worry is if the new sealer will be compatible with the existing sealer.

If you know what was used before, use it again. Most all the sealers on the market I know of are of good quality.


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

I appreciate your reply. I do have a question. What do you mean by "compatible"? What would be the result if they weren't? I'll take your advice and just sit on it. When should I think about re sealing? Thanks.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Some sealers are water-based, others are solvent-based. Mixing the two, maybe one atop the other still accomplishes the goal. But choosing two different solvent-based products could result in unsightly "lifting" of the previous solvent-based product. Solvent-based sealers will generally cut into previous applications of solvent-based products with no harm done. But it is possible one solvent-based sealer would not be compatible with another solvent-based product. The best thing to do would be to test a small area to be sure the products will work together.

Like I said: 
Most all the sealers on the market I know of are of good quality and work nicely together.

Keep in mind that sealers are not usually in fact 100% sealers. Stains could still occur. Sealers simply allow enough time to clean up a spill.


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you so much for the detailed and informative reply.


----------

